# Medial rectus palsy - need help coding



## smithdk01 (Sep 8, 2009)

Can someone please guide or direct me in how to code for "medial rectus palsy"?  Thank you.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Sep 8, 2009)

If it's the rectus muscle of the eye this sounds like paralytic strabismus.

Take a look at 378.51 Third or oculomotor nerve palsy, partial
and 378.52 Third or oculomotor nerve palsy, complete and see if it's what you're looking for.

You should probably get some clarifying information from the doctor.


----------

